# Best tip you've gotten?



## Sixersman1 (May 23, 2015)

So it's the 4th of July. Around 9pm. I leave to drive for a few hours. Get a call from about 15 min away--an area that rarely has any Ubers near it. 

Pick up this guy. He says the party he is at stinks and he wants to go to his buddy's place. 45 mile trip. All highway. Awesome! Friendly guy too. 

Off the exit--he insists we stop at 7/11 so he can get some cash. I drop him off and he says happy 4th and tips me $30. I called it a night after that! 

So 1.5 hours. No surge. $72. Not bad!

My question...best tip you've received??


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

$25 on a $14 fare.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

$40 from a hot news anchor woman from Wisconsin visiting Minneapolis.

ps. I DID NOT google her. LOL.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

$40 on a $5.99 fare...same guy had also given me $20 a couple of times on $15ish fares.


----------



## TampaVet (Jan 14, 2015)

$50 on a $11 fare. I stopped on the shoulder lane for her so she could pee. True story


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I can;t decide which was better: 

$40 on a $13 fare

$37 + hug(for returning her phone at 3:30 AM) from a $35 fare pax


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

"Get out of the business"

2nd best: $300.00 - limo run

UberX best: $50


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

$200 on a $25 fare. Lady had just hit a $2500 jackpot at the local Indian casino.


----------



## UbaDuba (Jul 8, 2015)

$30.00 and Jack in the Box from 3 strippers at 2 a.m. on a $35.00 fare.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Best tip I got was a pax that told me:

"Only an idiot buys a brand new vehicle for the sole purpose of doing Uber or gets a car loan through Santander bank (aka Uber)."


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

$40 to take a group of guys 3 miles to a restaurant and back.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Never buy a car you can't push, Best tip ever!!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

> *Best tip you've gotten?*


If you accept and cancel quick enough, it never shows up in your acceptance or cancellation rates.


----------



## lilylake (Jul 4, 2015)

$20 tip on a $25 fare.


----------



## GDB (Feb 22, 2015)

This weekend $200.00. Thanks to my boss and the client. Being a chauffeur does have it's advantages over über driving. Driving for über, $5.00 from a British punk rock band during SXSW 

Quit driving for über before you can't.


----------



## Anzac (Oct 22, 2014)

Picked up a woman and drove her to a restraint to meet a man, the entire trip about 45 mins she tells me she is married, he is married not sure she wants to hook up with him, I offer to take her back home, She tells me she is a former playmate and that is why he wants her. So we get to the restraint in Scottsdale. The fare is 57. The guy she meets. Hands me $300. And then asked if I can wait... I waited but I left when it started surging again


Tldr. 55 fare. 300. Tip


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

$60 on New Year's Eve. XL fare totaling about that.
$100 from a personal client on a $70 fare.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Anzac said:


> Picked up a woman and drove her to a restraint to meet a man, the entire trip about 45 mins she tells me she is married, he is married not sure she wants to hook up with him, I offer to take her back home, She tells me she is a former playmate and that is why he wants her. So we get to the restraint in Scottsdale. The fare is 57. The guy she meets. Hands me $300. And then asked if I can wait... I waited but I left when it started surging again
> 
> Tldr. 55 fare. 300. Tip


I couldn't have left.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

$20 for a $23 fare.

Worse tip? I once got a hug as a tip when I first started. I did everything wrong, waited over 5 minutes, went into a drive thru with more than 3 cars (20 minutes wait) and had to listen to her insult men and partially me. 20 minute ride took 50 minutes. A ****ing hug!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Last weekend. 103 dollar tip on a 60 dollar ride or so. I thought it might have been a mistake. I went back to his house Sat morning and asked if he meant to give me 100 dollar tip. He said no as I handed it back to him. He then gave it back to me! Yes , plenty of great PAX still out there. Before that? 20 dollars on a 4 dollar ride on my birthday from a couple escorts.


----------



## Moe Ibrahim (Jul 14, 2015)

The best I got can't call it a tip but was compensation 
A stripper with her friend and the guy was super drunk 
He puked on himself that was my only time I experienced that 
But thank God no much damage only little puke on the leather seat and little on the mate ... The girl felt so bad so when we arrived at her house she cleaned the car by herself and washed the mat then gave me $100

Fair enough


----------



## Moe Ibrahim (Jul 14, 2015)

Can't wait to see Uber applying tip on the app as Lyft I'm sure we all gonna make a really good money


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

$50 from two Russian hookers

Brought them home from one of their gigs at 3:30am


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Have you sent 20% of cash tips to Uber....? They need it to contract More drivers....!


TeleSki said:


> $25 on a $14 fare.


----------

